# Usage of expired steroids



## nolanlopez91 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would like to have some information about the usage / side effects on consumption of expired Danabol AND Ephedra


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2013)

Posted in wrong forum
But I'd eat them. Least they will do is nothing
What brand?


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 11, 2013)

Use them . They are not 10yrs old right? Stored proper shit is good a long time after exp. Just my experience. T


----------



## FordFan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dispose of them in a safe and efficient manner. Eat them!!


----------



## Marshall (Feb 11, 2013)

Pharmaceuticals just slowly lose potency, very slowly. They are fine.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 11, 2013)

How about bac water never opened expired 2012 is it still usable?


----------



## Marshall (Feb 11, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> How about bac water never opened expired 2012 is it still usable?



It is fine. Expiration dates are mandated for consumers, hell, even eggs are fresh for weeks after the sell by date.


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 11, 2013)

Most expiration dates state, "*Best* if used by xx/xx/xx".


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

I think all of the items listed above will be fine. Its important to protect these items from sunlight. Heat isnt good for them, but UV rays are even worse. Amber vials are designed to protect their contents from harmful UV light.


----------



## Marshall (Feb 12, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> Most expiration dates state, "*Best* if used by xx/xx/xx".



Exactly, meds are going to slowly lose their potency. But, we're talking years not  weeks or months.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 12, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Exactly, meds are going to slowly lose their potency. But, we're talking years not  weeks or months.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

They say bw is good only 30 days after opening but that of course is worse conditions such as heat.in refer mines lasted forever cause I make it and do random ph tests  every month to see it is not same as fresh made.never had to toss one yet.


----------



## m4qut (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd say GTG


----------



## IsoVet (Feb 14, 2013)

unless it was stored in extreme temperatures you will be good to go. I have used gear 4 years after the exp and it worked well.


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd go for it


----------

